# Trying to get new RCA Wireless Headphones to Work



## dorosinr (Oct 20, 2006)

Right now I'm trying to figure out how to hook up some new RCA (WHP140) wireless headphones to my Visio L32 television. I already have these headphones hooked up to my Toshiba TV and they work great. For some reason I don't seem to be able to get the 900 MHz Transmitter to get a signal to the earphones. Maybe they just won't work with the Visio TV. 

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have any 900 MHz phones or other devices?
They should work with any device that has the proper sized plug.


----------



## deuteronomy (Nov 2, 2006)

Check for audio signal. Does it work with "wired" headphones now?


----------



## dorosinr (Oct 20, 2006)

According to the directions in the supplied booklet, there is a specific sequence to use: 1. with the TV off, connect the transmitter to the TV audio output jack, 2. plug it into the electrical outlet. 3. Then turn on the audio source (TV). The LED indicator light onfront of the panel will glow which indicates the unit is transmitting a signal. 

4. Turn on the earphones. 

Then the instructions say to turn on the music device (TV) which I already did. to begin playing your audio program. 

Isn't that what I already did in Step 3?

Perhaps I still need to re-do these sequence directions, since they seem to be mixed up, and try again a couple more times.

What a pain in the neck! I really hope this works out BECAUSE I have (2) Visio TV's in my house.

I gotta say that those RCA headphones are so fantastic. Now I can hear every word said and really enjoy watching TV.

Thanks everyone.........I'll let you know if I figure it out.


----------

